# Daytona Beach - June 8 or 9 to June 12 or 13



## islandog (May 10, 2015)

We are trying to find a 1 or 2 bdr in Daytona Beach starting June 8 or 9.  Appreciate any help.


----------



## bestresort (May 31, 2015)

*daytona*

i Have a few daytonas

do you still havea need


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jun 1, 2015)

*Daytona bch - june 8/9-12/13 1-2br*

I have a 1BR @ THE COVE ON ORMOND - OCEANFRONT ( I HV REQUESTED OFRT UNIT) ALL AMENITY + INDR POOL, FREE LOUNGES/UMBRELLAS ON BCH
I SENT PM TO U ALSO..

904-403-7019


----------



## Teresa (Jun 2, 2015)

*I have a Sunglow 2 bdrm availability*

Available now until June 13th when someone else checks in.

Teresa
216-925-2160


----------

